# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dual Gauge Regulators



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

For a low pressure CO2 system, which Regulator, with Dual Gauge pressure indicators, would be best to use with pH controller?


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

For a low pressure CO2 system, which Regulator, with Dual Gauge pressure indicators, would be best to use with pH controller?


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

or for a systom without a ph controler can you use any dual gauge regulator?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I use a regulator from a beer & wine store.
I think it is pretty common!

A 0-60 psi gauge is good, the other measures the pressure of the tank.

I think the needle valve is more important!

I don't use a PH controller so I can't say if it matters.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i phomed around and found a 0-60 and a 0-100 is there much off a diff or woudl the liwwer one ber more acurate and or better


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

yes the 0-60 is better and more acurate!
what was the prise you got?


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i got a price of $58 not bad i thought


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

My Dual guage is taking two separate measurements. One guage measures the amount of gas left in the tank. The second gauge measures the pressure set by the regulator.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JERP:
> My Dual guage is taking two separate measurements. One guage measures the amount of gas left in the tank. The second gauge measures the pressure set by the regulator.


Yes, that is what we are talking about...
Qbal was asking what the ajustable pressure gauge should read, 0-60 or 0-100,
the other measures the pressure of the tank.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The dual gauge is safer. Most needle valves have a max limit on input pressure. You can use the regulator to set down to 5-10, and then connect the needle valve.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think the gauges really have anything to do with the controller. The german regulators don't read PSI, instead they use a bar measurement...don't ask me what that means. The Aqua medic regulator goes to a certain pressure as soon as you turn it on, no matter how much you open up the tank...it still stops at the same pressure. It works greart with the Milwaukee controller, which is what I have.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I think the original question is which dual-gauge regulator should sjorgen1 buy for his pH controller. I won't recommend another brand, since Robert sells one here. You could contact him, and I'm confident he will help you in this application.

To clear up some (?) confusion about the gauges:

1. The inlet valve measures cylinder pressure. It does not tell you how much CO2 is in the cylinder until its less than about 10% full. This is because the CO2 is a liquid in the cylinder, and the vapor-pressure above the liquid is a function of temperature, not cylinder fill. At 68 degrees F, the pressure is about 800 psi. At 88 degrees F, it is about 1100 psi. This gauge is optional.

2. The outlet pressure gauge tells you the pressure you have set the regulator to. This is an important reading. It allows you to setup the inlet pressure to the needle valve. Some of the imported regulators read in bars, which is a metric measure of pressure. 1 bar = 1 million dynes/square centimeter. Glad I cleared that up? Ever heard of a barometer? 1 bar is also (nearly) normal atmospheric pressure. Of course, a barometer reads absolute pressure, and the regulator gauge reads pressure above atmospheric. You can convert 1 bar = 14.5 psi.

I don't like the non-adjustable regulators. They are not set to the correct pressure for my system, so I can't use them. They may be useful for a beginner who doesn't know where to set the pressure, and is using a complete, turn-key system, so everything has been setup ahead of time.


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

After much painstaking research, and weighing the comments and advice received here (thanks, all), I have arrived at a tentative decision. I say tentative because new information/opinion could possibly sway it. I have much respect for so many of you and your experiences. I am going to purchase the Aqua Botanic System 2 and the Dupla Check Valve. I'm not frivilous with my money. This happens to work for me. Based on input from Tom Barr, and others, I have decided not to get a controller, only a Pinpoint pH monitor and LaMotte Alkalinity Test Kit. The idea of having less electronic equipment to go faulty did it (CO2 dumps, etc.). To go with that, a 10 gallon CO2 tank (beverage grade). The reactor will connected to the output of a Rena Filstar XP2. Thanks again all. Anyone care to contribute anything to my decisions?

** Roger S. **


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I use a 5# because it fits under my stand.
A 10# is huge, it reaches my waist.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JERP:
> I use a 5# because it fits under my stand.
> A 10# is huge, it reaches my waist.


 You must be very short. I have a 20 lb tank and it's only 26" tall. A 10" tank is not taller than that.

Moderator



















American by birth, Marine by the grace of God!

This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Oops, I forgot to pull my head out before I opened my mouth.









I can't even remember what size tank I have. I wanted one I could easily remove from the stand without banging around the regulator.


----------



## AJB (Feb 3, 2003)

Regulators that read in 'bar preassure' are measuring the air preassure. What we feel on earth is about 15psi of atmospheresic preassure, (1 bar = 1 'atmospheres') and that is 1 bar. 2 bars would be twice the preassure you feel normally at sea level, and so on and so on.

<edit> I suspose that this post can be disregarded as looking back through the above posts I see this has already been stated.

my tanks


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It may not be on my WEB site yet, but the Milwaukee ph monitor is cheaper than Pinpoint. If you are talking about the handheld one, Milwaukee has a new one where the electrode is replaceable. All other hand held pH testers are not replaceable, so when the electrode is spent, you have to throw it away. An electrode can last you a year to 2 years, depending on how often you clean it and re calibrate it. The new Milwaukee one goes for around $54.00. Check their WEB site for info on other models as well.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you Robert. I'll look into, and consider, the Milwaukee monitor for my order.

** Roger S. **


----------

